# Walnut out of the kiln



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

Picked up my walnut after 4-6 weeks in the kiln. This is the tree i harvested from my yard back in March. I had most of it milled 2'' thick.

13 pcs. total. Some are only 1 1/4'' thick. these are the widest. For reference the raised panels in the garage door are 20'' wide.

Notice the piece looking at you? Seems to have a tumor growing on his left side.:laughing:

He milled it, dried it and planed it for $110.00. :thumbsup:

I'm starting with some coffee and matching end tables. I plan to inlay some solid serface,

I have a concern about the staining in the enormous amount of sap wood on these pcs. Any tips? I would like to leave these natural.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice ! I would not worry about the sapwood at all, the stain will add just that much more character when you finish it. I like live edge walnut crotch wood left natural, probably my favorite to work with...don't be like me though and just stare at the slabs :laughing:, get to building something.


----------



## RHarkins (Mar 6, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, how much does it cost to have wood kiln dryed?


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

RHarkins said:


> Just out of curiosity, how much does it cost to have wood kiln dryed?



This is my first time having any wood kiln dried. It cost me $45.50 to have mine done. I don't even know how many board feet I have. It just sounded like a good deal to me.:laughing: I do know it will vary by region.

Hopefully someone here will chime in. 


Daren .. 
I plan to get building something when this heat wave passes.
In the mean time ... I'll just stare at it :yes:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Like Lneck said it varies around the country. I charge $.35 bft here in central Illinois, which I would say is average for my area...I have heard as low as $.20 in other states and $.50+ in yet others.


----------



## bradleywellsoff (Nov 27, 2008)

Good lookin slabs! Lots of character. I myself have a case of "Walnut Fever"


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

bradleywellsoff said:


> Good lookin slabs! Lots of character. I myself have a case of "Walnut Fever"


Bradly, that's a disease that is not terminal but never cured. I've had it for 40 years. It gets much worse when you live in an area like I do, where Walnut is hard to find (read expensive). 


Gene


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Purty slabs,:thumbsup:I'd stare at 'em for a while,Good find:yes:.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Nice wood. Now I'm wishing I had some to.


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

Those are some nice looking pieces of wood.
I'm going to check out some black walnut I found on craigslist tomorrow.
I've not working with it before, but I used to have a fantastic antique dining room set made out of english walnut. I can already feel the fever setting in. :yes:


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

Rick C. said:


> Purty slabs,:thumbsup:I'd stare at 'em for a while,Good find:yes:.



I've been staring and listening ... thought I heard one of those slabs tell me what it wants to be.:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

$110.00 sounds too cheap! Getting so a sawmill operator can't afford to... Where's he located at so I can go TP his house? :laughing: 

What can you make out of 'em? Fortunately I don't have that problem since I lack the skill/desire to turn the raw material into a finished product. But I was looking at my stack of short walnut crotch flitches and what I saw was a complete set of nice tables for a cafe/bar/etc.

wolfmanyoda - if you wasn't so far north in Indiana I'd say come on down and get some from our inventory. We've even got a couple large trees waiting on deck that could be custom milled.


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

dirtclod said:


> $110.00 sounds too cheap! Getting so a sawmill operator can't afford to... Where's he located at so I can go TP his house? :laughing:
> 
> What can you make out of 'em? Fortunately I don't have that problem since I lack the skill/desire to turn the raw material into a finished product. But I was looking at my stack of short walnut crotch flitches and what I saw was a complete set of nice tables for a cafe/bar/etc.
> 
> wolfmanyoda - if you wasn't so far north in Indiana I'd say come on down and get some from our inventory. We've even got a couple large trees waiting on deck that could be custom milled.



TP his house ... thats funny:laughing: He a retried sawyer. He still does it for poops and giggles.

Basically .. it's custom rustic funiture .. inspired by a man name of Nakashima.

I've been surfing the net for ideas ... came across a few interesting sites. I've found the simplicity of these pcs. of furniture and the asking price is to say the least surprising

Have a look see at the first table on this page ... note the asking price. simple yet elegant. The furniture isn't for everyone .. but Ive been drawn to it like a magnet.:thumbsup: 

http://www.dumonds.com/index.html

I also googled "crotch slabs" and found a world of businesses that deal in nothing but. saw one pc. that cost $22,000 just for the raw slab.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Leatherneck said:


> Basically .. it's custom rustic funiture .. inspired by a man name of Nakashima.


I am familiar with the style, it's what I do with my live edge slabs. There are some on the bottom of this page


----------



## Dean Miller (Jan 29, 2009)

I have about 100 bf of black walnut in the solor kiln now. Horses havn't died yet either. Its so pretty I don't want to cut it up. Going to have to be a pretty special project. I have enough white oak to keep me busy for several winters. Its denser than red oak and doesn't absorb stain as well I noticed on the first project.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

RHarkins said:


> Just out of curiosity, how much does it cost to have wood kiln dryed?


 The only person I could find within an hours from my house charged $0.60 a bf. I asked the same question here and they said that it was too much, but I couldn't find anyone else to do it. I found a mill that deals in only dry lumber now. Thats a much better option for me.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

You can build a solar kiln for under $500. If you plan on drying a bunch of lumber, it's a great way to go. For a little more you can make a dh kiln.


----------

